# I feel like the worst bushpig mommy ever. :(



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Brillo just got a bath. He needed it soooo badly, his little feet were just caked in poop from his wheel run last night! Normally, he tries to get out so I figured the poop would get knocked off while he was scaling the rim of the sink. But it was so bad that I had to grab his little feet and scrub the poop off. I was so intent on getting it off that I dunked him, and didn't even realize it! Fortunately the shampoo is tear free, and I noticed when he was trying to ball up but couldn't. 

My poor little sweetie. I got his feet clean and he's burrowing in his bed, and of course I offered some crickets as a peace offering. He happily accepted them, but I'm sure he's plotting my demise in his sleep. ¬.¬

Is there an easier way to clean those little feet?


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

First off, you are definitely not the worst mommy, so put that out of your head.  

How deep was the water? For a nightly footbath only put about an inch or so of water in there. Then use a toothbrush to scrub his dirty feet. Another thing to try is to wet a washcloth with warm water and put that in the sink, then let him walk around on that. I haven't done that one myself but I've read about it on here.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

You are not the worst, it's okay. 
What shampoo are you using? You mentioned "tear-free," so I'm guessing Baby Shampoo? Aveeno Oatmeal is the best to use during a bath.


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

The water wasn't too deep, just about an inch. It was a quick job so I didn't want to put too much in! I'll definitely try the wash cloth idea! 

Tie-dye, I use the Aveeno lightly scented oatmeal baby shampoo. 

I'm still going to be sleeping with one eye open tonight... o.o'


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

a bad care taker would have not cleaned poopy feet


----------



## leosowner (Dec 28, 2010)

you scared me! thought you were going to say that you turned around and he climbed out of the sink. little dunk never killed anyone :mrgreen:


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Jake said:


> a bad care taker would have not cleaned poopy feet


This is true.


----------

